# My Piano Fantasy on David Bowie's song 'Quicksand'



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure which forum to post this in so I posted it here.

I made this little arrangement in 2013.
It's one of his songs that has long fascinated me and since he has very sadly died, I thought I'd post it as a tribute.

It's recorded on a software piano (Addictive Keys) and I have tried to tame the dynamic range but watch out for you ears as it starts off pp but gets fff.


__
https://soundcloud.com/manyworldsmusic%2Ffantasy-on-quicksand


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful tribute!


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Beautiful tribute!


Thanks Starthrower


----------

